# Criscitiello:"Galliani scatenato. I tifosi non ne capiscono molto.."



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

*Criscitiello:"Galliani scatenato. I tifosi non ne capiscono molto.."*

Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."



Si immagino aspetto le 23 e poi vediamo chi ha ragione  .


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2016)

Sto male  leccate di culo che manco Suma o Pellegatti


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2016)

Non capiscono ma guarda caso ci azzeccano sempre


----------



## diavolo (31 Agosto 2016)

Ne capisce lui...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2016)

Ha parlato il genio del male .


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Ok, ok.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2016)

Certa gente sarà veramente disperata con l'addio di Galliani. Chi leccheranno, davanti a chi si metteranno a novanta?


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma* i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto.*.."



Certo come disse il gobbo pelato su Matri...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"*Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo*. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."



Scatenatissimo nel beccarsi dei NO


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2016)

E' di un'arroganza spaventosa quest'uomo.


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."


Infatti si sono visti i grandi risultati da quando Galliani si occupa della parte sportiva.

Ah, questi tifosi da tastiera.


----------



## Zani (31 Agosto 2016)

Certo perchè Adriano "ho comprato Bacca perchè l'ho visto sull'album Panini" Galliani invece è un esperto...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. * gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto* ma *i tifosi* non capiscono queste cose. *Non ne capiscono molto*..."



Cioè Galliani cambia obiettivo a casaccio di minuto in minuto e sono i tifosi a non capire una mazza?

ah Beh...


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2016)

Questo essere merita le peggio cose


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"*Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro.* Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."



Quindi se il _colpo_ non arriva tu ti ritiri PISCItiè, giusto?


----------



## Coripra (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto *ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto*..."



Eh certo, i tifosi (che sono quelli che alla fine ti danno da mangiare) non capiscono molto, poverini...


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2016)

Scusate forse sono l'unico a difenderlo, ma ha dato la notizia di Fabregas, e si è rivelata vera, ha dato quello su Jovetic e anche quella si è rivelata vera, non credo a Ramsey ma non vedo perchè debba spararla così gratuitamente. Che poi avrebbe dovuto dire "Sia chiaro che gratis non possono arrivare", è un altro discorso, ma le notizie dell'interessamento si sono rivelate vere. E CRiscitiello è uno dei pochi che lo bastona Galliani l'ho sentito io. Oggi nel suo editoriale ha dato 4,5 al mercato milan....


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"*Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo.* Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."



Galliani scatenatissimo me lo immagino così....

''Pronto?....sono Galliani del Milan...la chiamo perchè siamo interessati ad un vostro giocatore ma le dico subito che non abbiamo un euro da spendere...come dice?...no guardi '' a fare'' ci mandi sua sorella...la saluto e complimenti per l'italiano''

...e sotto con un'altra scatenatissima trattativa....


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Agosto 2016)

che ne capiscono i tifosi di polpette


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2016)

va bene, se hai torto pero' sono legnate, ok ?


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2016)

Ma poi non capisco i giornalisti o pseudo tali non dovrebbero stare dalla parte dei loro spettatori\lettori? Solo con sta gente qui i "clienti" sono trattati a pesci in faccia.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2016)

Certo se oggi riesce a prendere Paredes, Fabregas, El Ghazi, Musacchio e Caio sono ben felice di dire che ha ragione. Non capiamo nulla.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2016)

Vergognoso. "Strano" soltanto il fatto che criscitiello da un po' di tempo a questa parte sembrava tra i meno schierati quando parlava di galliani. E' sempre stato una bandieruola, e forse ultimamente non era tra i giornalisti che si scambiavano cortesie col geometra. Si vede che in questi giorni è cambiato qualcosa...


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso. "Strano" soltanto il fatto che criscitiello da un po' di tempo a questa parte sembrava tra i meno schierati quando parlava di galliani. E' sempre stato una bandieruola, e forse ultimamente non era tra i giornalisti che si scambiavano cortesie col geometra. Si vede che in questi giorni è cambiato qualcosa...



Qualcuno l'avrà cazziato perchè ha ospitato l'Avv. La Scala che a Galliani non le ha mandate a dire. Dovrà fare penitenza.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2016)

Ti aspetterei sotto la sede alle 23.01 figlio di.... porta rispetto scemo patentato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Galliani scatenatissimo me lo immagino così....
> 
> ''Pronto?....sono Galliani del Milan...la chiamo perchè siamo interessati ad un vostro giocatore ma le dico subito che non abbiamo un euro da spendere...come dice?...no guardi '' a fare'' ci mandi sua sorella...la saluto e complimenti per l'italiano''
> 
> ...e sotto con un'altra scatenatissima trattativa....



Purtroppo la tua è cronaca, non ironia


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."


La solita fortuna di Galliani, che mi ricorda la disperazione di quel baritono che, bersagliato dai fischi dei loggionisti del Regio di Parma, si difese dicendo: "Fischiate me? Sentirete il tenore!". Eccolo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Agosto 2016)

Ma Criscitiello non odiava Galliani, reo di aver mandato via Luca Antonini, il suo idolo? Hanno fatto pace?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2016)

criscitiello vai a pulire i cessi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2016)

ma come si permette. Lo ho sempre odiato , merita di fallire di nuovo lui e quella trasmissione da quattro soldi.

Se il calcio esiste e gente come lui ha un lavoro è merito dei tifosi.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2016)

su twitter lo stanno smelmando, me compreso


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."



I tifosi vogliono solo i fatti
non interessa molto che Galliani cambi obiettivi ogni minuto se poi non porta a casa nemmeno un giocatore DA MILAN 

poi alle 23 quando non sarà successo niente (esclusi disastri) la colpa sarà sempre dei tifosi che non hanno capito che il colpaccio era vicinissimissimissimo a mezzo millimetro ma per cause di allineamento dei pianeti non si è potuto fare

grande, crisci hai vinto tu


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2016)

"scatenatissimo"

"grandi colpi" (addirittura più di uno!)

...senza un singolo euro.

Neanche quel maiale di giacinto canzona si spingerebbe a tanto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> su twitter lo stanno smelmando, me compreso



anche io lo sto insultando a quel verme. La frase sui tifosi mi ha fatto esplodere.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2016)

Galliani scatenato! Ha ordinato due mojito e una birra!


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' di un'arroganza spaventosa quest'uomo.



Esatto, e se pensate che lecchi sbagliate

È proprio fatto così, attaccó Galliani per un'estate intera per l'addio di Antonini


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> anche io lo sto insultando a quel verme. La frase sui tifosi mi ha fatto esplodere.



a chi lo dici... ha innescato una bomba quel maledetto


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (31 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la tua è cronaca, non ironia


A volte la realtà può superare l'immaginazione 
L'ho messa sul ridere leggendo il susseguirsi di notizie postate sul Forum...altrimenti non saprei come commentare...mesi di immobilismo e tutto ad un tratto a poche ore dalla fine del mercato un super attivismo...ma pensano che ci crediamo pure?


----------



## sette (31 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2016)

Galliani si scatena!!!!!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galliani si scatena!!!!!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2016)

Criscitiello non è mai stato uno schiavetto di Galliani, tant'è che nell'editoriale di stamattina ha criticato pesantemente Galliani e il mercato del Milan, dopo un paio d'ore ha cambiato totalmente versione. Per cui o:
1) sta cercando solo di alzare gli ascolti invitando i tifosi del Milan a vedere la trasmissione.
2) sarà arrivata qualche chiamata dall'alto e lo "hanno convinto" a correggere il tiro sul mafioso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."



Attendo queste due ore prima di invadegli la casa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2016)

Occhio che adesso siamo noi a non capire una mazza ahahaha...vediamo quale e SE ci sarà sto colpaccio


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Agosto 2016)

Provocazione da bar. Vero che non esiste il giornalista in ambito calcistico ma criscitello è più da spettacolo in seconda serata.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

Ha appena detto che adesso ha la sensazione che Galliani si accontenterà di Fernandez


----------



## InsideTheFire (31 Agosto 2016)

Se non capire le azioni di galliani corrisponde a "non capirne molto..." ringrazio michele per il complimento...


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galliani si scatena!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Che personaggio inutile... tutto questo casino, com'era PALESE, sono per gli ascolti alla sua trasmissioncella, squallido.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2016)

Arriverà Fernandez

E meno male che il condor era scatenato, figuriamoci fosse stato demotivato


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Arriverà Fernandez
> 
> E meno male che il condor era scatenato, figuriamoci fosse stato demotivato



.


----------



## Tahva (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."


I tifosi, caro Criscitiello, sono quelli che purtroppo le danno spago consentendole così di mangiare grazie alla pura invenzione di robe come quella di Ramsey. Se non ci fossero i tifosi che lei insulta dicendo che "non ne capiscono molto", potrebbe comodamente zappare la terra.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Ma da dove è uscito questo qui?


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su Sportitalia:"Mi dicono che Galliani in questi ultime ore di mercato sia scatenatissimo. Vuole congedarsi con grandi colpi. Aspettiamoci un colpo del Milan da un momento all'altro. Siamo nelle ultime ultime ore di mercato, gli obiettivi cambiano ogni minuto ma i tifosi non capiscono queste cose. Non ne capiscono molto..."



Quindi? I grandi colpi dove sono? Il condor sta facendo la siesta?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Depennate sto pezzente dalle fonte attendibili.


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2016)

Crisci chi????


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Il cialtrone ha dato 4 al mercato del Milan (il più basso della serie a). Cose da sputargli in un occhio da come fanfarava stamattina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

_Che spettacolo Galliani al lavoro cit._


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2016)

I tifosi non capiscono molto.


----------



## sballotello (1 Settembre 2016)

Capiamo talmente poco che abbiamo avuto ragione e tu capisci talmente tanto che eri in errore..


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2016)

Criscitiello.....fai solo schifo.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2016)

Abbiamo aspettato Criscitello, non capiamo molto, ma sono arrivati dei fenomeni?


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2016)

Ad un idiota come Criscitiello non fanno leccare neppure i corridoi della villa ad Arcore.


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Settembre 2016)

galliani scatenatissimo!!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2016)

Galliani si è scatenato talmente tanto che è addirittura riuscito a prendere un giocatore, non titolare della Florentia Viola, rubandolo al Cagliari.

Povero Criscitiello...


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Settembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ne capisce lui...



Giusto, ne capisce bene gente come lui che "mi dicono" prende soldi del dottore...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Settembre 2016)

Per prendere un giocatore, lo scatenato Galliani, ha dovuto passare il limite del Super Sayan di primo livello!


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per prendere un giocatore, lo scatenato Galliani, ha dovuto passare il limite del Super Sayan di primo livello!



Con quali capelli ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con quali capelli ?



ahah anche nappa non aveva i capelli ma scatenandosi magari poteva diventarlo ahah


----------



## wfiesso (1 Settembre 2016)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Galliani si è scatenato talmente tanto che è addirittura riuscito a prendere un giocatore, non titolare della Florentia Viola, rubandolo al Cagliari.
> 
> Povero Criscitiello...



Coinvolgendo uno che sarebbe squalificato x frode sportiva.... il vero capolavoro del condom


----------



## VonVittel (1 Settembre 2016)

Criscitiello si merita soltanto un bel pugno in faccia. Pagliaccio e buffone come quello a cui lecca il deretano con gusto


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2016)

Il colpaccio Mati Fernandez, rubato in maniera poco chiara al temibilissimo Cagliari.
Grande Criscitiello, meno male che lui ne capisce


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Settembre 2016)

Il giornalista più arrogante che abbia mai visto.
E francamente di calcio capisce proprio poco. Non fa che emanare sentenze e ne prendesse una !!??
Due anni fa individuò in muriel la rivelazione del campionato promettendo in pegno una cena qualora non avesse azzeccato il pronostico. Il colombiano disputò la peggior stagione della carriera e pedullà mangia a sbafo da allora.....


----------



## Aldo Boffi (3 Settembre 2016)

Infatti si è visto, servitiello. Prendi una vanga e seppellisciti, cretiniello.


----------

